# Deus oder XTR 07?



## wilson (23. November 2006)

Gibts ausser "made in canada" noch sonst irgendwas, das für eine Deus Kurbel am Rocky spricht? Man hört ja viel Negatives obwohl die Evolve bisher gute Dienste an meinem Vertex und vorher am Slayer leistet/leistete.
Kosten tun beide in etwa gleichviel. Für die XTR spricht sicher das Gewicht (rund 40g weniger nach offiziellen Angaben) und der Titanverbundstoff am mittleren Kettenblat, welches die Langlebigkeit erhöhen soll. Bei der Deus ist höchstens noch das Aussehen zu erwähnen. Die silberne sieht schon toll aus...


----------



## All-Mountain (23. November 2006)

wilson schrieb:


> Gibts ausser "made in canada" noch sonst irgendwas, das für eine Deus Kurbel am Rocky spricht? Man hört ja viel Negatives obwohl die Evolve bisher gute Dienste an meinem Vertex und vorher am Slayer leistet/leistete.
> Kosten tun beide in etwa gleichviel. Für die XTR spricht sicher das Gewicht (rund 40g weniger nach offiziellen Angaben) und der Titanverbundstoff am mittleren Kettenblat, welches die Langlebigkeit erhöhen soll. Bei der Deus ist höchstens noch das Aussehen zu erwähnen. Die silberne sieht schon toll aus...



Gewissensfrage:
Unterstütze ich den Quasi-Monopolisten Shimano oder supporten ich eine kleine, feine Firma wie Race Face. 

Ich finde die DEUS ebenfalls einfach schöner. Das ist zwar wieder subjektiv, aber das ist m. E. bei fast gleicher Funktion und ähnlichen Gewicht (du hast auch schnell mal 40g Dreck in den Reifen...) für mich entscheidend.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wolfssohn (23. November 2006)

Da hilft wohl ein Blick etwas weiter unten unter Deus-Probleme, sowie die Diskussion, wo den die Teile aktuell gefertigt werden...


----------



## All-Mountain (23. November 2006)

Wolfssohn schrieb:


> Da hilft wohl ein Blick etwas weiter unten unter Deus-Probleme, sowie die Diskussion, wo den die Teile aktuell gefertigt werden...



Das sind m. E. Einzelprobleme die es bei Shimano genauso gibt. Ich kenne einige Biker/innen die DEUS-Kurbeln fahren und noch nie Probleme hatten.


----------



## Catsoft (23. November 2006)

All-Mountain schrieb:


> Das sind m. E. Einzelprobleme die es bei Shimano genauso gibt. Ich kenne einige Biker/innen die DEUS-Kurbeln fahren und noch nie Probleme hatten.



Das sehen die Betroffenen aber ganz anders 

Meine XT Integral läuft und läuft, meine Deus hat nach 670 Km aufgegeben. Sicher nur ein Einzelfall  

Meine Wahl wäre klar die "alte" Turbine


----------



## All-Mountain (23. November 2006)

Catsoft schrieb:


> Das sehen die Betroffenen aber ganz anders
> 
> Meine XT Integral läuft und läuft, meine Deus hat nach 670 Km aufgegeben. Sicher nur ein Einzelfall
> 
> Meine Wahl wäre klar die "alte" Turbine



Klar sieht das ein Betroffner anders, logisch. 

Die alte Turbine ist aber leider nicht mehr zeitgemäß was System und Gewicht betrifft. Ich hab noch eine an meinem Element (die jetzt aber an mein Citybike wandert...). 

Die wird im übrigen durch eine XT-Kurbel (wegen Gewicht) ersetzt. Bei der hat wiederum das Innenlager nach 3 Bikesaisions den Geist aufgegeben und muss ersetzt werden. Sicher auch nur ein Einzelfall  . 

Du siehst ich bin auch betroffen, nur halt mit nen Shimano-Teil 

Ich für meinen Teil werde mir wie's aussieht diesen Winter ne DEUS für mein Slayer zulegen.


----------



## Rocklandbiker (23. November 2006)

An ein Rocky gehört Syncros oder RaceFace, fertig !
Wollt mein VERTEX 2005 auch mit Syntace Parts ausstatten. Habs dann mit "alten" echten und gut erhaltenen Syncros Parts gemacht. Ist wie der Punkt auf`m I versteht Ihr denn nicht ?


----------



## Rocklandbiker (23. November 2006)

@ all Mountain

Warum nimmst Du nicht meine ATLAS aus dem Bikemarkt für Dein Slayer ? Da macht man doch keine DEUS dran, oder ?


----------



## meth3434 (23. November 2006)

All-Mountain schrieb:


> ..... eine kleine, feine Firma wie Race Face.



Sorry hat nix mit dem thema zu tun, aber: klein? ich denk aber ich hab schon verstanden was du meinst;-) hab shimano auch komplett verbannt und unterstütze lieber "kleine" firmen wie sram, race face und avid...;-)

gruss 
meth


----------



## clemson (23. November 2006)

Rocklandbiker schrieb:


> An ein Rocky gehört Syncros oder RaceFace, fertig !
> Wollt mein VERTEX 2005 auch mit Syntace Parts ausstatten. Habs dann mit "alten" echten und gut erhaltenen Syncros Parts gemacht. Ist wie der Punkt auf`m I versteht Ihr denn nicht ?



Diese zeiten sind vorbei...... 
als syncros noch syncros war und race face noch race face war


----------



## wilson (23. November 2006)

Rocklandbiker schrieb:


> An ein Rocky gehört Syncros oder RaceFace, fertig !
> Wollt mein VERTEX 2005 auch mit Syntace Parts ausstatten. Habs dann mit "alten" echten und gut erhaltenen Syncros Parts gemacht. Ist wie der Punkt auf`m I versteht Ihr denn nicht ?



Warum sollt ich mir an einen neuen Rahmen alte Parts schrauben..?

Race Face ist schon gut. Zumindest der Deus Vorbau, der Next Lenker und die Deus Stütze sind feine Sachen. Bei der Kurbel wirds aber whs. trotzdem eine XTR. Passt zum neuen Schaltwerk und zu den Rapid Fire Plus, die eine überragende Funktion bieten und übrigens auch an den neuen Rockys prangen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## s.d (23. November 2006)

wilson schrieb:


> Warum sollt ich mir an einen neuen Rahmen alte Parts schrauben..?



Die alten Parts sind einfach affengeil die alten Syncros vorbauten sind auch ziemlich leicht hab jetzt keine ganauen gewichte aber hatte mal einen in der Hand... ich Hab auch noch ne alte Syncros Sattelstütze die wiegt auch nicht mehr als die gute alte RF XY  was ist da jetzt der größere Klassiker? Aber neu heißt nicht immer besser. Die älteren Deus Vorbauten ich glaube bj 2004 oder so sind zb noch schön gefräst und eloxiert und das sieht man auch eine schöne glatte Oberfläche mit gepaart mit CNC-Optik und der aktuelle Deus is dazu im Vergleich hässlich mit dieser Rauhen blassen Oberfläche aber ist natürlich Geschmackssache.


----------



## All-Mountain (23. November 2006)

Rocklandbiker schrieb:


> @ all Mountain
> 
> Warum nimmst Du nicht meine ATLAS aus dem Bikemarkt für Dein Slayer ? Da macht man doch keine DEUS dran, oder ?




Habe ich auch lange überlegt, werde mich aber wohl unter Gewichtsaspekten für die DEUS entscheiden. Fahre halt mit meinen Slayer auch viele lange  Touren um die 2000 Hm, da ist Gewicht schon ein Thema. Stabil genug sollte die DEUS auch sein.

@s.d. 
Die alte XY-Sattelstützen und der alte DEUS Vorbau waren kleine CNC-gefräste Kunstwerke. Da können die aktuellen Parts nicht mithalten.


----------



## clemson (23. November 2006)

yep die alten syncros vorbauten waren sind ein traum.....
zum glück lebt einer an meinem 96 vertex.....wobei mir die 2007 auch ganz gut gefallen auch wenns nicht mehr made in canada  ist


----------



## s.d (23. November 2006)

ja die neuen Syncrosteile sind durchaus eine Überlegung wert


----------



## Rocklandbiker (23. November 2006)

Die aktuellen RACEFACE und Syncros Vorbauten sehen kacke aus. RK


----------



## Dr. Faust (23. November 2006)

Wenn du mit dem stilistischen Problem leben kannst (Ja, an ein Rocky gehört Race Face, keine Diskussion!) hol dir die Shimano. Ist leichter und bestimmt auch günstiger zu bekommen. Meine Deus ist schon mal einfach auseinandergefallen. An der gepressten, linken Seite. Wurde zwar kostenlos repariert, aber ich hab kein gutes Gefühl mehr. Alle anderen Deuskurbelbesitzer, die ich kenne (einer), haben auch nur Probleme und vielleicht auch schon gewechselt.
Mein Deusvorbau wiegt über 180 Gramm. Das ist fernab von gut und böse.
Meine Ecolve XC ist übrigens nur gute 40 Gramm schwerer als die Deus, aber kostet einen Bruchteil (und fällt nicht auseinander).


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Litti1 (24. November 2006)

Hallo @All,

Oh je, Oh je........---- bekomme nächste Woche meine Deus-Kurbeln mit Team Blättern für mein neues ETS-X Roulette...... 
Bin ja mal gespannt ob sie halten 

Solten sie auch krumm sein wie weiter "unten" zu lesen/sehen, werd ich sie gleich beim Händler lassen und vorerst meine alte Turbine mit Signature FR Isis BB montieren !!

Hoffentlich isses aber nicht so ---- steige sonst Schaltungstechnisch komplett auf XTR 07 um ! Hab eh schon den neuen Umwerfer und Kassette dran.

Ansonsten gilt nach wie vor: Shimano freie Zone !!! 

Na denn,

Claus


----------



## wilson (24. November 2006)

Dr. Faust schrieb:


> Das ist fernab von gut und böse.
> Meine Ecolve XC ist übrigens nur gute 40 Gramm schwerer als die Deus, aber kostet einen Bruchteil (und fällt nicht auseinander).



Meine Evolve ist gut ein Kilo schwer. Das ist ziemlich schwer für ne Kurbel...


----------



## wilson (24. November 2006)

Litti1 schrieb:


> Ansonsten gilt nach wie vor: Shimano freie Zone !!!
> 
> Na denn,
> 
> Claus



Ich unterstütze, wenns geht, auch den freien Markt und "kleine" Firmen. Bei Shimano muss man aber einfach anerkennen, dass sie technisch die Vorreiter sind. Dies zeigt sich gerade bei den Kurbeln. Als sie 03 mit den neuen Aussenlagern kamen, war das gute alte Innelager passé und alle anderen (inkl. RF) haben das System kopiert. Die alte XTR auf meinem Slayer und die Dura Ace an meinem Rex würde ich gegen keine anderen tauschen. Die sind von der Funktion und Haltbarkeit überragend und das Gewicht ist konkurrenzlos obwohl sie ohne Karbonfirlefanz auskommen und ein faires Preisleistungsverhältnis bieten.


----------



## Dr. Faust (25. November 2006)

Shimano freie Zone ist höchst löblich! Ich mache mir Anfang der Woche mal die Mühe und wiege meine Evolve und das Lager mal nach. Ich bin mir aber ziemlich sicher, weil ich noch weiß, wie sehr ich mich geärgert habe.


----------



## silver02 (26. November 2006)

Wenn man mal ehrlich ist, dann ist shimano an manchen Stellen, wo es nur auf funktion zum günstigen Preis ankommt, häufig nicht zu schlagen (speziell die Lx/xt). Wenn man andere Teile ans Rad schraubt, dann doch meist, weil der Bauch (oder die Briefwaage) sagt, hier solls was Nettes sein, wenn mann es sich leisten will, klar und dann für ein Rocky wohl auch eher passende kanadische (wenns mal so wär) Teile....
Ich habs bei meinem Slayer eher mit Funktion und trotzdem günstigem Preis gehalten (Mit frischem Nachwuchs schaut die Holde doch schon mal auf die Teilerechnungen  ) und trotzdem bis auf Naben, Kassette, Deore Scheibenbremsen, Pedale und Umwerfer kein Shimano verbaut und kann mir trotzdem noch mein Mittagessen leisten.
Ich find no-shimano bikes persönlich meist viel schöner, weil die Besitzer sich oft viel Gedanken um die Bestückung gemacht haben und man das an den Rädern merkt.

Hier mal meine Teileliste:

Rahmen: Slayer 70, Bj. 2005, 20,5", Schwarz mit Silber
Dämpfer: Fox RP3 original, mal abwarten, wann ich ihn defekt einschicken kann (s. diverse Threads im Forum)
Gabel: Fox Talas RL 2005 130-90 in 3mm Clicks (günstiger als RLC, fast identisch es fehlt nur die Verstellung der Druck(?)stufendämpfung und die muss man eh meist nicht zudrehen)
Laufräder: XT Disc Naben, DT Swiss Speichen, Sun Singletrack Felgen (Robust und günstig, nix für Gewichtsfetischisten, aber prima für meine 99 kg)
Reifen: Schwalbe Big Jim (Genau wie die Laufräder und v.a. Nässetauglich)
Kurbel: RF Evolve XC (XT wäre wahrscheinlich nen Tuck besser gewesen, aber etwas Race Face muss ja am Rad sein... Aber die günstige Variante)
Pedale: Shimano clicks (Die günstigsten für 16.90 aus dem Netz, sie tuns, wiegen ein paar gramm mehr und man muss sie halt besser warten oder früher tauschen...)
Steuersatz: FSA Pig DH Pro, günstig und sehr robust
Vorbau: RF Evolve XC (s.Kurbel)
Lenker: Syncros The gain Riser (robust sollte er sein und der Syncros lief mir über den Weg.. Auch wenn er nicht mehr aus Kanada sondern aus Taiwan kommt, schön ist er allemal)
Griffe: Nope Lock on (Geschmackssache, aber fest, fühlen sich prima an und kosten wenig)
Schalthebel: SRAM X.9 Trigger (Mehr braucht kein Mensch, finde zwar die alten Shimano Trigger ne Spur besser, aber es ist halt reine Gewöhnungssache)
Schaltwerk: SRAM X.9 (schön und funktionell, dabei nicht so unverschämt wie XO oder XTR, hier war es ein Versuch ob SRAM es mit Shimano wirklich aufnehmen kann und ich finde schon)
Umwerfer: Shimano XT (weils einfach kaum besseres für 20 Euro auf dem Markt gibt)
Bremsen: Shimano Deore 525 (Satz im Angebot für 80 Euro und nach Aussage von Leo (unser Guru aus Hannover) die besten Bremsen, die Shimano je gebaut hat. Es wartet noch die Umrüstung auf große Scheiben, aber das hat noch etwas Zeit. Einbau und Justage sind echt supergenial)
Satelstütze: ROOX (hab noch Probleme sie im Sitzrohr zu versenken)
Sattel: Selle Italia C2 Gel

Gruß
silver


----------



## s.d (26. November 2006)

Und ich fahr shimano weil ich keinen Bock hab mir an alle Räder Sram zu basteln und am einen Sram und amanderen Shimano ist auch blöd  weil ich mich nicht andauernd umgewöhnen will. War bis jetzt immer zufrieden und der Preis passt auch vielleicht probier ichs ja mal aus man wird sehn.


----------



## wilson (27. November 2006)

s.d schrieb:


> Und ich fahr shimano weil ich keinen Bock hab mir an alle Räder Sram zu basteln und am einen Sram und amanderen Shimano ist auch blöd  weil ich mich nicht andauernd umgewöhnen will. War bis jetzt immer zufrieden und der Preis passt auch vielleicht probier ichs ja mal aus man wird sehn.



Dank Rapidfire Plus ist die Bedienung nun fast die gleiche. Funktioniert übrigens prächtig, wenn auch etwas sanfter und nicht so "knackig" wie bei den Triggern.


----------



## Catsoft (27. November 2006)

s.d schrieb:


> Und ich fahr shimano weil ich keinen Bock hab mir an alle Räder Sram zu basteln und am einen Sram und amanderen Shimano ist auch blöd  weil ich mich nicht andauernd umgewöhnen will. War bis jetzt immer zufrieden und der Preis passt auch vielleicht probier ichs ja mal aus man wird sehn.


Ich fahre gemischt und die Umgewöhung dauert 30 Sek.   Ich schalte jetzt sogar die alten RF nur noch mit dem Damen


----------



## Nofaith (27. November 2006)

Hallo!

Wenn's rein um die Optik geht gewinnt die Deus, aber die Funktion sollte bei einer Kurbel/Innenlager-Kombi an erster Stelle stehen! Daher hab ich mich für die XTR entschieden, preislich tun sich beide eh nicht weh!

Gewicht der XTR-Kurbel incl. Lager und Teile: 785gr.
Gewicht der XTR-Kurbel: 686gr.

Find die Deus-Teile nicht so leicht, mein Vorbau Modell 2006 in 120mm wiegt 146gr. Syntace liegt da schon ein gutes Stück drunter und preislich tut's sich nix

CU

NoFaith


----------



## s.d (27. November 2006)

Catsoft schrieb:


> Ich fahre gemischt und die Umgewöhung dauert 30 Sek.   Ich schalte jetzt sogar die alten RF nur noch mit dem Damen



ja ich mag auch irgendwie das schlatkonzept mit Daumen und Zeigefinger mehr als nur mit Daumen aber vielleicht kommt mal Sram dran man wird sehn


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wilson (28. November 2006)

s.d schrieb:


> ja ich mag auch irgendwie das schlatkonzept mit Daumen und Zeigefinger mehr als nur mit Daumen aber vielleicht kommt mal Sram dran man wird sehn



Der Zeigefinder gehört für mich an die Bremse. Vorallem in schwerem Gelände. Der Daumen hat aber sonst eh nix zu tun und ist deshalb wie geschaffen für die Schaltung. Eineutig ein Faktor der für Trigger und Rapidfire Plus spricht. Eindeutig.


----------



## s.d (28. November 2006)

ich weiß ja nicht was du für ne Bremse oder was für extremes Gelände aber ich hab im Bikepark und auch sonst noch nie Probleme gehabt und wenns extrem bergab geht und ich den Zeigefinger wirklich brauchen sollte dann werd ich wohl kaum noch schalten müssen können wollen. Naja egal jeder baut sein Bike eben nach seinen Bedürfnissen auf und was jetzt besser ist lässt sich eben nur individuell rausfinden und nicht für die Allgemeinheit.


----------



## Scheibenheizer (28. November 2006)

Ich hab neulich mal ne Deus im Laden gesehen und mich echt erschrocken:
entweder täuscht das wegen der silbernen Farbe, oder die Teamrings sind ein gutes Stück dicker (breiter) als bei meiner schwarzen Evolve. 
Die bei der Evolve sehen dagegen wie Blech aus.
Sind das echt komplett andere Blätter?
Das wär für mich ein Kaufgrund für die Rings, aber die komplette Deus kostet ~100 mehr
 und hat "nur" 100g weniger, und das muss nicht unbedingt sein.
Wenns hält?

Ach ja, und Shimano an nem Rocky käm für mich nicht in Frage, hab meins auch gestrippt und den Dualcontrol Müll weggemacht.
Wer sich das ausgedacht hat, tsstss  

P.S.: 1,2TKM auf der Evolve runter


----------



## Jendo (29. November 2006)

Also normalerweise bin ich auch eher Stilverfechter aber die neuen XTR Kurblen sind ein Sahnestück! Hab sie letzte Woche bewundern dürfen sowie die komplette XTR Linie!
Die funktion war auf jedenfall super und wenn man Geld, Gewicht und Nerven im gegensatz zur Deus spart, na dann lieber gleich Shimano!
Rob


----------



## Pharell (29. November 2006)

Nimm Shimano, da machste nichts falsch.


----------



## Litti1 (30. November 2006)

Hallo,

Hab gestern meine Deus XC mit Team-Rings in schwarz bekommen ! 

 Verdammt sieht die g _ _ l aus !!

fotos.mtb-news.de/fotos/showphoto.php/photo/317499

Hab sie auf der Arbeit dabei gehabt und auf einer Messmaschine (Zeiss) den Umschlagsfehler messen lassen (gedrehte Bolzen in den Pedalgewinden).
Fehler gemessen im 90° Winkel Achse mitte zu mitte Pedale.

Ergebnis:   2.0mm  Versatz

Bevor jetzt alle laut aufschreien, hier noch ein paar Messergebnisse mehr:

Shimano XT 2003 Octalink......       2.0mm       Lager XT
Shimano LX 2004 Octalink......       1.4mm       Lager XT
Race Face Turbine 2003 Isis....    1,7mm       RF Signature FR Isis

Also alles nicht so schlimm ! -- Denke optisch fallen unter 3-4mm gar nicht weiter auf !! --- Ausser man liegt die ganze Zeit unterm Tretlager um zu schauen ob denn was krumm ist.....

Bei der Pedalarbeit (beim Treten) bezweifle ich das solch ein kleiner Fehler überhaupt gemerkt werden kann......

Massabweichungen darüber halte ich auch nicht mehr für akzeptabel !!
-------------- Nicht in dieser Preislage !!! --------------

Ob die Lager halten werd ich ja dann sehen, bin aber "Guter Dinge"

Grüsse,

Claus


----------



## Der Toni (30. November 2006)

Denk dran, die Kurbel fest genug anzuziehen.


----------



## Litti1 (1. Dezember 2006)

Der Toni schrieb:


> Denk dran, die Kurbel fest genug anzuziehen.




Ja, ist korrekt montiert ! 

Grüsse,

Claus


----------



## wilson (1. Dezember 2006)

Ist schon ne schöne Kurbel!
Die Team Rings sind nur auffälliger beschriftet, technisch aber dies selben wie die normalerweise an der Deus dran sind, oder?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wilson (1. Dezember 2006)

Der Toni schrieb:


> Denk dran, die Kurbel fest genug anzuziehen.



_Nach fest kommt ab. Wie sehr der alte Schrauber-Spruch auf moderne Fahrradteile doch zutrifft. Außer einem feinen Händchen und Know-how ist deshalb ein Drehmomentschlüssel in der Werkstatt oberste Pflicht. Beispiel gefällig? Die X-Type-Kurbel-Innenlagerkombinationen von Race Face verlangen, wie alle Lager neuer Generation, erst einmal sauber gefräste Flanken am Innenlagergehäuse. Nun aber kommts: Beim Einsetzen in die Lagerschalen gilt es, die leichte Kurbel mit der 10er-Inbusschraube auf der Kettenblattseite mit maximal 20 Nm Anzugsmoment auf die gefräste Wellenverzahnung zu ziehen. Fester geht nicht, da die Alu-Scheibe, die der Schraube beim Anziehen als Widerlager dient, keine höheren Anzugsmomente aushält. Bei mehr verbiegt sie, wie etwa beim Nachziehen der Test-Kurbel auf einem Alpencross. Und dann ist Schluss mit Halt und Widerlager.
Penibel montiert, wäre keine Nacharbeit nötig gewesen. Denn wenn die leichte und steife Deus-Kurbel sitzt, dann läuft sie problemlos. Ein Alpencross und harter Traileinsatz auch von schweren Testern jenseits der 90 Kilo ließen Kurbel und Lager trotz ihres Leichtgewichts unbeeindruckt, und auch die Kettenblätter zeigten nach rund 700 Test-Kilometern keinen sichtbaren Verschleiß. Dabei wiegt die Deus mit 837 Gramm gerade 27 Gramm mehr als der Maßstab XTR und erreicht mit 98 N/mm fast dessen Steifigkeit._

Stand so mal in der Bikebravo. Stimmt denn das? Hab irgendwo hier im Forum gelesen, dass man die Kurbel so richtig festknallen soll. Hab die Zahl 40nm im Kopf.


----------



## Der Toni (1. Dezember 2006)

wilson schrieb:


> _Stand so mal in der Bikebravo. Stimmt denn das? Hab irgendwo hier im Forum gelesen, dass man die Kurbel so richtig festknallen soll. Hab die Zahl 40nm im Kopf._


_

Stimmt! Hier ein paar Infos von RF bezüglich der Montage:
http://www.bikeaction.de/xfiles/dateien/PDF__s/X-Type_Wichtig.pdf
http://www.bikeaction.de/xfiles/dateien/PDF__s/2004_T-SUP07.pdf
http://www.bikeaction.de/xfiles/X-Type_Install_2.pdf

Hab ich zum Glück noch rechtzeitig gelesen. Hatte die Kurbel wie meine anderen auch pi mal Daumen angezogen. Bin dann mal 20km gefahren, kontrolliert und prompt war die auch leicht locker. Dann hab ich die Kurbelschraube mit 50nm angezogen und seit dem ist Ruhe._


----------



## wilson (1. Dezember 2006)

Mann das Gebrabbel versteht kein Mensch. Was soll das mit den Elastomeren bedeuten...?

Danke trotzdem für die Links. Das macht die Entscheidung wesentlich einfacher. Eine XTR muss dran!


----------



## Der Toni (1. Dezember 2006)

Die Kurbelschraube lässt sich nicht weiter drehen, wenn die
Montage beendet ist!

Der ist aber auch nicht schlecht.


----------



## wilson (1. Dezember 2006)

Vorallem der: Man muss ein sehr hohes Drehmoment (bis 80nm!!!!) anwenden, wenn die Schraube aber am Anschlag ist, dann darf man keinesfalls mehr weiterdrehen, sonst schrottet man das Teil. Wie soll ich bei derart hohen Anzugsdrehmomenten denn nun merken, wann endlich Schluss ist, und ich nunmehr nicht noch fester drehen darf???


----------



## Der Toni (1. Dezember 2006)

Ich denke, die haben festgestellt (nach einigen Reklamationen wegen ausgelatschter Verzahnung), daß man die Kurbel ziemlich fest anziehen muß und wollen jetzt jedem User genau erklären wie man die Kurbel richtig montiert.
Ist ein bisschen in die Hose gegangen, find ich auch. Hier im Forum gab es auch ziemlich viele Probleme wegen zu lasch angezogener Kurbel.
Ich fand´s aber nicht so schwierig, eben halt nur fest genug anziehen, dann läuft die Kurbel problemlos. Und ´ne schöne ist Sie ja!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wandlerin (2. Dezember 2006)

Und vor allem die richtige Schraube!!
Nämlich die die 8er Inbus und nicht wie in dem Revolver blatt die Abdeck/Abziehabstützschraube (10er Inbus).
Da diese ja auch gar nicht in die Pedalachse greift lässt sich damit eh nix aufziehen!!!
Ein Freund von mir hatte auch das ausgeleiert-Problem und bei der Montage der Austausch-Kurbel (durch den Fachhändler) wurde dies richtig feste aufgezogen, wirklich bis zum Anschlag und den merkt man. Wenns nicht mehr weitergeht lässt sich eigentlich die Schraube auch nicht mehr weiterdrehen!!

Und 80nm ist schon ein Wert! Da ist die Kurbel mit Sicherheit am Anschlag drauf, bzw. die Schraube am Endanschlag der Welle.


----------



## wilson (2. Dezember 2006)

@Litti
Wo hast Du die Kurbel mit den Teamrings bestellt?


----------



## Litti1 (2. Dezember 2006)

wilson schrieb:


> @Litti
> Wo hast Du die Kurbel mit den Teamrings bestellt?



Hallo Wilson,

Hab sie bei meinem Händler gekauft !! 

Der will auch Leben !

--- von Internet-Shops halt ich nicht viel ---
Spätestens wenn's mal Probs mit der Ware gibt, stehst Du meistens alleine da!
Zudem machen sie die Preise kaputt !! Das macht sich immer dann bemerkbar wenn Du mal etwas "gutes" Gebrauchtes im www verkaufen willst.
Mindestens 90% meckern rum es wär zu teuer und sie würden es im e-Shop fast zum gleichen Preis kriegen !!

Das die "Kohle" nicht auf'm Baum wächst ist mir auch klar, muss selber genug dafür "buckeln" !!

Aber die ----- GEIZ IST GEIL ----- Mentalität kotzt mich an !!!:kotz: 

Genau das macht unsere Wirtschaft kaputt, sind ja nur unsere Arbeitsplätze...

Wilson, musst entschuldigen das ich etwas zu lang im Text geworden bin, aber hab grad mal wieder ne "Hammer-Anfrage" für mein ETS-X im Bike-Markt gekriegt !!.........  Für nen "Fernost"-Preis ein Made in Canada fahren wollen, wirklich unglaublich....und dann noch stenkern...tsss,tss,tss... 


Grüsse,

Claus


----------



## wilson (3. Dezember 2006)

Selbst in den günstigsten E-bay Shops kostet die Deus immer noch um 300 Euro. Ein Schnäppchen ist das nicht. Wenn ich sie aber bei uns in der Schweiz beim Händler kaufe, zahle ich locker das Doppelte. Ich bestelle fast alles nur noch in Deutschland.


----------



## Rocklandbiker (3. Dezember 2006)

Die Teamrings gibt es auch unter: 

http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/Categories.aspx?CategoryID=575


----------



## Der Toni (3. Dezember 2006)

wilson schrieb:


> Selbst in den günstigsten E-bay Shops kostet die Deus immer noch um 300 Euro. Ein Schnäppchen ist das nicht. Wenn ich sie aber bei uns in der Schweiz beim Händler kaufe, zahle ich locker das Doppelte. Ich bestelle fast alles nur noch in Deutschland.



@wilson:
Frag hier mal per mail an:
[email protected]

da kaufe ich die meisten Sachen.


----------



## wilson (3. Dezember 2006)

Also, ich hab jetzt mal das ganze Forum durchforstet und meine Bilanz ist diese:

*Pro Deus: *Sieht gut aus.

*Contra Deus: *Ist problematisch in der Montage, kann ungenau gefertigt sein, der schwarze Pedalkörper kann sich lila verfärben, ist schwerer als XTR und auch weniger steif und das bei in etwa gleichem Preis...

Seh ich das richtig?


----------



## s.d (3. Dezember 2006)

JA also nimm die XTR und gut is


----------



## All-Mountain (3. Dezember 2006)

wilson schrieb:


> Also, ich hab jetzt mal das ganze Forum durchforstet und meine Bilanz ist diese:
> 
> *Pro Deus: *Sieht gut aus.
> 
> *Contra Deus: *Ist problematisch in der Montage?



Nicht wenn man weiß wie's geht 



wilson schrieb:


> [/B]kann ungenau gefertigt sein,



Muss aber nicht 



wilson schrieb:


> [/B]der schwarze Pedalkörper kann sich lila verfärben,


Muss ebenfalls nicht so sein. Wenn ja kann man die Kurbel reklamieren und bekommt ne neue 



wilson schrieb:


> ...ist schwerer als XTR und auch weniger steif und das bei in etwa gleichem Preis...



Das sind nur marginale Unterschiede, und die macht die bessere Optik locker weg 
*UND*
Du hast vergessen das Forum nach Postings, die von Problemen mit XTR-Kurbeln berichten zu durchsuchen 

Aber kauf Dir besser eine XTR. Es muss nicht jeder mit einer DEUS rumfahren


----------



## Litti1 (4. Dezember 2006)

All-Mountain schrieb:


> Aber kauf Dir besser eine XTR. Es muss nicht jeder mit einer DEUS rumfahren



Ist hart, ist aber so.....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wandlerin (4. Dezember 2006)

sachlich und freundliche Antworten sind jederzeit gerne erbeten)

Reklamieren welcher Kurbel auch immer am besten über den Fachhändler,
direkt an den Importeur kanns zäh werden oder auch gar nicht klappen!!

Eigene Erfahrung mit beiden Firmen (Shimano und Race Face).


----------



## wilson (4. Dezember 2006)

Will hier - Gott bewahre - Niemandem die Deus madig machen.  Kann eben bei beiden (Deus und XTR 07) keine persönlichen Erfahrungen vorweisen und muss deshalb auf jene Anderer zurückgreifen (wenns die denn bez. der XTR 07 überhaupt schon gibt) bevor ich 300 Euros liegenlasse . 

Bez. der XTR hab ich der Fairness wegen auch noch im Forum geforscht. Einem ist mal der Kurbelarm der 03er gebrochen. Das ist natürlich übelst. Ferner scheinen die Kettenblätter relativ schnell abzunutzen und der Ersatz ist schweineteuer. Letzteres scheint man durch spezielle Oberflächenbehandlung nun optimiert zu haben. 

Was neue XTR wirklich taugt, wird man ja eh erst in einigen Monaten wissen. Hier hat die Deus den unschlagbaren Vorteil, dass bereits Erfahrungen im Langzeitgebrauch bestehen.


----------



## wilson (4. Dezember 2006)

Übrigens, wenn die Deus, welche würdet Ihr dann an mein Vertex schrauben, die Silberne oder die Schwarze? Immerhin habe ich ja schon den silbernen Vorbau.


----------



## Alesana (4. Dezember 2006)

wenn silbernen vorbau, dann auch silberne deus. ich hab beide, also silberne und schwarze deus und mir gefällt die schwarze um welten besser


----------



## bikehumanumest (4. Dezember 2006)

wilson schrieb:


> Ferner scheinen die Kettenblätter relativ schnell abzunutzen und der Ersatz ist schweineteuer.
> 
> Letzteres scheint man durch spezielle Oberflächenbehandlung nun optimiert zu haben.



ersteres kann ich für 2006er voll bestätigen (leider !!!)

letzteres weiß halt noch keiner...

joe


----------



## wilson (6. Dezember 2006)

Hab soeben die XTR 07 bestellt, auch wenn mir die Race Face besser gefällt und natürlich standesgemäss an ein Rocky gehören würde. Letztlich liess ich ich für einmal doch von den technischen Argumenten leiten. Danke aber für Eure Meinungen .


----------



## Litti1 (7. Dezember 2006)

Hallo Wilson,

Gib doch bitte mal Bescheid wie die XTR so "tut" wenn Du sie montiert hast und gefahren bist !
Hätte sie mir fast auch bestellt, bin dann doch *Race Face / Sram X-O* treu geblieben....

Also viel Spass damit !

Grüsse,
Claus


----------



## wilson (7. Dezember 2006)

Klar. Werde zu gegebener Zeit Euch an meinen Erfahrungen teilhaben lassen.


----------



## Jocki (9. Dezember 2006)

Das mittlere Kettenblatt bei der XTR kostet laut Liste 125 Euro! War grade das Thema des Tages als ich gestern bei meinem Händler war. Ist also auch in der Ersatzteilbeschaffung ne teure Sache.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wilson (9. Dezember 2006)

Jocki schrieb:


> Das mittlere Kettenblatt bei der XTR kostet laut Liste 125 Euro! War grade das Thema des Tages als ich gestern bei meinem Händler war. Ist also auch in der Ersatzteilbeschaffung ne teure Sache.



Ja, aber es soll sehr lange halten und übrigens könnte man auch ein anderes Blatt nehmen, da der Lochkreisdurchmesser nun der selbe ist, wie bei den übrigen Shimano Kurbeln.


----------



## Rocklandbiker (10. Dezember 2006)

wilson schrieb:


> Ja, aber es soll sehr lange halten und übrigens könnte man auch ein anderes Blatt nehmen, da der Lochkreisdurchmesser nun der selbe ist, wie bei den übrigen Shimano Kurbeln.



Jo alles klar und das sieht dann optisch so richtig gut aus


----------



## wilson (10. Dezember 2006)

Nun, wenn Optik vor Funktion vor Funktion geht, dann muss man ja sowieso zur Deus greifen. Darin waren wir uns doch einig.


----------



## All-Mountain (10. Dezember 2006)

Das stimmt so nicht. Wir hatten lediglich festgestellt, dass die XTR wohl ein paar Gramm leichter ist.

Außerdem wiedersprichst Du Dir gerade selbst:



wilson schrieb:


> Was die neue XTR wirklich taugt, wird man ja eh erst in einigen Monaten wissen. Hier hat die Deus den unschlagbaren Vorteil, dass bereits Erfahrungen im Langzeitgebrauch bestehen.



Und überhaupt, wie definierst Du "Funktion"? Eine richtig montierte Deus und die XTR dürften wohl gleich gut "funktionieren", oder.


----------



## s.d (10. Dezember 2006)

wilson schrieb:


> Ja, aber es soll sehr lange halten und übrigens könnte man auch ein anderes Blatt nehmen, da der Lochkreisdurchmesser nun der selbe ist, wie bei den übrigen Shimano Kurbeln.



Aber was wiegt das dann weil wenn das länger haltbar ist müsste es ja auch schwerer sein oder?


----------



## wilson (10. Dezember 2006)

All-Mountain schrieb:


> Das stimmt so nicht. Wir hatten lediglich festgestellt, dass die XTR wohl ein paar Gramm leichter ist.
> 
> Außerdem wiedersprichst Du Dir gerade selbst:
> 
> ...



Mist, schon wieder ein Smilie vergessen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wilson (10. Dezember 2006)

s.d schrieb:


> Aber was wiegt das dann weil wenn das länger haltbar ist müsste es ja auch schwerer sein oder?



Das neue mittlere Kettenblatt soll eben leichter und haltbarer sein! Nur ist es eben sauteuer und wer die hohen Kosten beim Ersatz scheut, der kann dann ein XT oder so kaufen.


----------



## Nofaith (10. Dezember 2006)

Hallo!

Da ich die Kurbel ja schon am Bike hab, möcht ich auch mal meinen Senf dazugeben. 

Das mittlere Kettenblatt besteht bei der neuen XTR aus einer Kombination von Aluminium und Carbon, daher der hohe Preis. Schaut Euch mal nach solchen Blättern anderer Hersteller im Netz um. Man erkennt deutlich das die Zähne u.a. Wärme behandelt wurden, da man den Verlauf der Wärmeeinwirkung am Material sieht. Was es nützt und wie hoch der Laufleistungsgewinn ist, wird die Zeit erst zeigen. Ich denke aber Shimano wird sich einen Reinfall wie bei der letzten XTR-Kurbel(FC-M960) nicht noch mal erlauben. 

Da ich, wie auch schon mal an andere Stelle erwähnt, auch Rocky's und Race-Face Teile verkauft hab, kann ich mir auch einen Kommentar dazu erlauben. In unserer Kundschaft sind zwei Vertex 50 mit Evolve XC Kurbeln. Bei beiden war nach relative geringer Laufleistung das mittlere Blatt runter. Jatzt kann man natürlich sagen, das ist ja 'ne günstige Kurbel, ich find aber 219 ist nicht günstig.

Eine XT-Kurbel gibt's günstiger und halt länger, nicht immer auf Shimano schimpfen. Was haben wir in den vergangen Jahren nicht alles gesehen an Schaltung, gerade auch Anfang der 90er, der ganze Kram hat noch nicht die Hälfte gehalten wie Shimano-Teile. Die Japaner haben uns viele Inovationen gebracht die man jetzt auch bei anderen Herstellern findet.


----------



## All-Mountain (10. Dezember 2006)

Nofaith schrieb:


> Eine XT-Kurbel gibt's günstiger und halt länger, nicht immer auf Shimano schimpfen.



Gegenbeispiel gefällig:
Bei meiner XT-Kurbel war nach 2 Jahren das kleine Kettenblatt runter und ein Innenlager defekt.
Meine Turbine LP läuft dagegen schon 5 Jahre und die Kettenblätter sind noch 1a

@Rocklandbiker
Halt mich bitte nicht für verrückt, aber ich hab mir jetzt doch für mein Slayer die Atlas Kurbel (mit schwarzen Team-Rings) bestellt.


----------



## Nofaith (10. Dezember 2006)

Der Verschleiss des kleinen Blattes deutet meist auf eine zu lang gefahrene Kette hin mit mehr als 0,75% Längung. Wenn aber bei zwei Kurbeln die Blätter nach knapp 1500 bzw 2000km die mittleren Blätter runter sind, dann ist das zu früh, oder?

Mit Innenlager Problemen bei Deus und Co wollen wir mal nicht anfangen(gab's hier schon genügend Diskussion). Im Frühjahr dieses Jahres gab's sogar 'ne Schulung bei BA für den richtigen Einbau der ganzen Geschichte.

Auch bei den Shimano-Lagern gilt, die Flächen des Tretlager-Gehäuses müssen Plan und Parallel zueinander sein, die Kurbel darf nur mit einem Drehmoment "alla Handwarm" gegen die Lagerschale gespannt werden. Ist der Druck zu hoch, hauchen die Lager ihr Leben schnell aus.

Diese Problem gab's bei Octa-Link und ISIS nicht, aber da gab's andere Sorgen.


----------



## wilson (10. Dezember 2006)

Nofaith schrieb:


> Hallo!
> 
> Das mittlere Kettenblatt besteht bei der neuen XTR aus einer Kombination von Aluminium und Carbon, daher der hohe Preis.



Titan, du vergasst Titan! Das ist auch noch dran. Ansonsten völlig einverstanden mit Deinem Statement.


----------



## All-Mountain (10. Dezember 2006)

Nofaith schrieb:


> Der Verschleiss des kleinen Blattes deutet meist auf eine zu lang gefahrene Kette hin mit mehr als 0,75% Längung.



Das mag durchaus sein. Ich bin die Ketten aber bei der XT genauso lang bzw. kurz gefahren wie bei der Turbine. Die Ritzel an der Turbine haben gehalten 



Nofaith schrieb:


> Auch bei den Shimano-Lagern gilt, die Flächen des Tretlager-Gehäuses müssen Plan und Parallel zueinander sein, die Kurbel darf nur mit einem Drehmoment "alla Handwarm" gegen die Lagerschale gespannt werden. Ist der Druck zu hoch, hauchen die Lager ihr Leben schnell aus.



Die Kurbeln wurden von einem renomierten Fachhändler hier in München eingebaut. Ich gehe davon aus, dass die korrekt eingebaut wurden. 


Diejenigen unter Euch die schon etwas länger Mountainbike und damit meist auch schon länger Shimano Komponenten fahren können sicher bestätigen, dass die Haltbarkeit der Shimano-Parts in den letzten Jahren erschreckend abgenommen hat (speziell Ketten, Ritzelpakete und eben Kurbeln...).


----------



## wilson (10. Dezember 2006)

Man kann nicht nach immer leichteren Teilen schreien und dann monieren, wenn sie nicht mehr so langlebig sind.


----------



## All-Mountain (10. Dezember 2006)

wilson schrieb:


> Man kann nicht nach immer leichteren Teilen schreien und dann monieren, wenn sie nicht mehr so langlebig sind.



Wer tut das? Ich jedenfalls nicht.

Darum habe ich mich damals bei meinem Element auch für XT statt XTR entschieden, oder jetzt am Slayer für Atlas statt DEUS. 

Kommt halt immer auf den Einsatzbereich an. XTR ist eigentlich was für Leute die XC-Rennen fahren, nichts für Tourenbiker. Das die XT aber auch den "normalen" Toureneinsatz nicht standhält war für mich jetzt Anlass an meinem Slayer-Antriebsstrang auf Shimano komplett zu verzichten (stattdessen: Atlas Kurbel, X0-Drehgriffe, X0-Schaltwerk, X-GEN-Umwerfer, X9-Kette und X9-Ritzelpaket).


----------



## bike-it-easy (10. Dezember 2006)

Nofaith schrieb:


> ...Im Frühjahr dieses Jahres gab's sogar 'ne Schulung bei BA für den richtigen Einbau der ganzen Geschichte....



Da ich auch auf besagter Schulung war, muss ich dann doch ganz kurz was dazu anmerken:
1) Findet bei BA in jedem Frühjahr ein Tech-Workshop für Händler statt (zumindest seit 2002, vorher weiß ich nicht).
2) Handelte diese Schulung nicht ausschließlich über die Problematik X-Type. Vielmehr wurden dort (wie in jedem Workshop bisher) zum Großteil die technischen Änderungen in Theorie und Praxis an den neuen Rocky-Modellen (Hinterbaulagerungen, Rohrsätze, usw.) behandelt und im zweiten Teil auf die technischen Neuheiten bei Race Face eingegangen. In diesem Teil ging es unter anderem auch um die korrekte Montage von X-Type Kurbeln, quasi als Wiederholung. Diese war aber bei weitem nicht so tiefgehend wie zur Markteinführung der X-Type Kurbeln zur Saison 2005.

Ich wollte das nur mal klarstellen, da dein Beitrag beim Lesen den Eindruck erweckt, daß aussschließlich aufgrund einer Problematik um X-Type eine Händlerschulung anberaumt wurde, wo während der gesamten Schulung ausschließlich X-Type behandelt wurde.

Eins noch zum Schluß, bevor Mutmaßungen kommen:
Weder mit X-Type noch mit Hollowtech II hatten wir hier bisher Probleme. Wenn der Einbau ordentlich vorbereitet und gemäß der Vorgaben akribisch erledigt wird, funktionieren beide Systeme. Probleme gibt es bei beiden Systemen erst, wenn beim Einbau Fehler gemacht werden oder von den Vorgaben abgewichen wird. Und man sollte gar nicht glauben, wie falsch man so Anleitungen interpretieren kann - auch alles selbst erlebt (und nicht von irgendwem gehört). Das ist aber dann weder Shimano noch Race Face zuzuschreiben.

So, und jetzt wieder entspannt zurücklehnen. Jeder darf und soll das kaufen, was er möchte. Und sich vor allem nicht hinterher dafür rechtfertigen müssen.

Schönen Sonntag noch

bike-it-easy


----------



## MTsports (10. Dezember 2006)

bike-it-easy schrieb:


> Da ich auch auf besagter Schulung war, muss ich dann doch ganz kurz was dazu anmerken:
> 1) Findet bei BA in jedem Frühjahr ein Tech-Workshop für Händler statt (zumindest seit 2002, vorher weiß ich nicht).
> 2) Handelte diese Schulung nicht ausschließlich über die Problematik X-Type. Vielmehr wurden dort (wie in jedem Workshop bisher) zum Großteil die technischen Änderungen in Theorie und Praxis an den neuen Rocky-Modellen (Hinterbaulagerungen, Rohrsätze, usw.) behandelt und im zweiten Teil auf die technischen Neuheiten bei Race Face eingegangen. In diesem Teil ging es unter anderem auch um die korrekte Montage von X-Type Kurbeln, quasi als Wiederholung. Diese war aber bei weitem nicht so tiefgehend wie zur Markteinführung der X-Type Kurbeln zur Saison 2005.
> 
> ...




kann mich nur anschliessen !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nofaith (10. Dezember 2006)

bike-it-easy schrieb:


> Handelte diese Schulung nicht ausschließlich über die Problematik X-Type. Vielmehr wurden dort (wie in jedem Workshop bisher) zum Großteil die technischen Änderungen in Theorie und Praxis an den neuen Rocky-Modellen (Hinterbaulagerungen, Rohrsätze, usw.) behandelt und im zweiten Teil auf die technischen Neuheiten bei Race Face eingegangen. In diesem Teil ging es unter anderem auch um die korrekte Montage von X-Type Kurbeln, quasi als Wiederholung. Diese war aber bei weitem nicht so tiefgehend wie zur Markteinführung der X-Type Kurbeln zur Saison 2005.




Das ist so richtig!

Ich finde trotzdem das man sich selbst erstmal ein Bild vom Produkt machen sollte, bevor man eine Kurbel wie die neue XTR in der Luft zerreisst.


----------



## All-Mountain (10. Dezember 2006)

@Nofaith
Ich wollte die XTR auch nicht in der Luft zerreisen. Die XTR und die DEUS sind sicher beides gute Produkte. Der Unterschied ist marginal, also entscheidet wohl letztendlich der persönliche Geschmack -> Shima-No oder Race Face 

und Hallo Du befindest Dich hier im Rocky Mountain und Race Face Forum -> Du solltest Dich nicht darüber wundern (oder ärgern) dass Du hier tendenziell mehr Race Face Freunde als Gegener vorfindest.


----------



## wilson (10. Dezember 2006)

All-Mountain schrieb:


> Wer tut das? Ich jedenfalls nicht.


Nun darf ich Dich aber ganz respektvoll auf einen Widerspruch aufmerksam machen:


All-Mountain schrieb:


> Habe ich auch lange überlegt, werde mich aber wohl unter Gewichtsaspekten für die DEUS entscheiden. Fahre halt mit meinen Slayer auch viele lange  Touren um die 2000 Hm, da ist Gewicht schon ein Thema.


----------



## All-Mountain (10. Dezember 2006)

wilson schrieb:


> Nun darf ich Dich aber ganz respektvoll auf einen Widerspruch aufmerksam machen:



Aufmerksam beobachtet Aber man darf ja wohl seine Meinung ändern. Der Gedanke Gewicht am Slayer zu sparen war zwar schon verlockend (zumal ich der DEUS-Kurbel einiges an Stabilität zutraue), aber ich hab mich dann doch auf meine persönliche Bike-Philosophie zurückbesonnen (siehe mein Profil):
Slayer: Fun - mein Bike fürs Grobe (Gewicht sekundär)
Element: Speed - mein Bike zum rumpacen (hier ist Gewicht allerdings schon ein Thema) 

Das gewichtsoptimierte Element wird von mir aber nicht so hart rangenommen wie das Slayer, darum ist hier Gewichtsfetischismus ok Aber wenn's mal ne neue Kurbel für's Element gibt wird es mit ziemlicher Sicherheit eine DEUS und keine XTR sein (obwohl ja die XTR etwas leichter ist)


----------



## Nofaith (10. Dezember 2006)

@ all-mountain Vorneweg, mir geht's nicht um Race Face oder Rocky Mountain-Gegener oder Freunde. Sehe mich auch nicht als einen Gegner, hab mir ja 'nen Race Face Lenker angebaut 

Ich bin nur der Meinung das man auch Produkte in dieser Preisklasse mal kritisch betrachten sollte, auch wenn man einen Element-Rahmen oder 'ne Race Face Kurbel nicht rein aus "Performance"-Gründen kauft.

Ich hab mich ja nach langen Ringen für ein Element TSc Rahmen entschieden, er hat mir schon immer wegen seiner klassischen Form gefallen, das Fahrwerk ist gut und sein Gewicht hält sich in Grenzen. Jetzt kommt aber ein aber, die Dinge hab ich schon an andere Stelle bemängelt, Schrauben die rosten, Lack der Abplatz. Ich für meinen Teil muss halt sagen, das ein teueres Produkt auch hohe Erwartungen erweckt, umso schwerer wiegen dann Dinge, die mancher als "Kleinigkeit" ansieht.

So vergleiche ich halt mein bisheriges Bike dann mit meinem neuen, mein Specialized S-Works FSR XC M4(noch "Made In The USA"), hab ich 2001 aus einzelnen Komponeten aufgebaut(SID Race Titanium, XT/XTR-Schaltung, DT240LRS, Thomson, Avid Speed Dial TI,...). Lackmässig sieht er nicht schlechter aus als der Element nach jetzt knapp 8 Monaten, rostige Schrauben gibt es nicht da serienmässig alles an Schrauben aus Titan ist. Ich hatte das FSR bisher 4mal mit nach Gran Canaria zum Training im Frühjahr und wer da gefahren ist, weiss was für eine Folter das für ein CC-Bike ist. Den einzigen Mangel den ich bisher am Rahmen hatte(Frühjahrs-Training 2006 Gran Canaria), die Titan-Schraube am unteren Dämpferauge ist nach einem langen harten Downhillstück gebrochen. Das stellte aber auch kein Probelm dar, da ich von meinem damaligen Händler schon im Jahr 2002 eine Stahl-Schraube mitbekam, Specialized empfahl den Austausch an dieser Stelle(zu hohe Scherkräfte).


----------



## wilson (11. Dezember 2006)

All-Mountain schrieb:


> Aufmerksam beobachtet Aber man darf ja wohl seine Meinung ändern. Der Gedanke Gewicht am Slayer zu sparen war zwar schon verlockend (zumal ich der DEUS-Kurbel einiges an Stabilität zutraue), aber ich hab mich dann doch auf meine persönliche Bike-Philosophie zurückbesonnen (siehe mein Profil):
> Slayer: Fun - mein Bike fürs Grobe (Gewicht sekundär)
> Element: Speed - mein Bike zum rumpacen (hier ist Gewicht allerdings schon ein Thema)
> 
> Das gewichtsoptimierte Element wird von mir aber nicht so hart rangenommen wie das Slayer, darum ist hier Gewichtsfetischismus ok Aber wenn's mal ne neue Kurbel für's Element gibt wird es mit ziemlicher Sicherheit eine DEUS und keine XTR sein (obwohl ja die XTR etwas leichter ist)



Der Kauf meines Vertex hat etwas sehr Gutes. Nun bin ich vom Zwang befreit, mein (OLD) Slayer so leicht wie möglich zu machen und nun kann ich mehr richtung Funktion und Haltbarkeit gehen. Darum habe ich die Tubelessflegen drauf und auch andere Parts, die nicht wirklich leicht bis zum geht nicht mehr sind. Wenn die XTR 03 Kurbel mal weg muss, kommt bestimmt auch was Haltbares dran. Ich brauch nun das Slayer für Tour und Training und dann bin ich im Rennen mit dem leichten Vertex umso schneller.  Letztlich ist aber auch dort Leichtbau bis zum Untergang keine Option. Ich finde ein MTB muss halten.


----------



## s.d (11. Dezember 2006)

Nofaith schrieb:


> @ all-mountain Vorneweg, mir geht's nicht um Race Face oder Rocky Mountain-Gegener oder Freunde. Sehe mich auch nicht als einen Gegner, hab mir ja 'nen Race Face Lenker angebaut
> 
> Ich bin nur der Meinung das man auch Produkte in dieser Preisklasse mal kritisch betrachten sollte, auch wenn man einen Element-Rahmen oder 'ne Race Face Kurbel nicht rein aus "Performance"-Gründen kauft.
> 
> ...



Was ist dir jetzt lieber eine rostige oder eine gebrochene Schraube.

Ja stimmt schon das das eigentlich nicht sein sollte das da schrauben rosten aber hat bei dir an nem Vorbau oder nem anderen Teil noch nie eine Schraube grostet auch wenns teure Teile waren hatte sicher jeder schon mal und wenn man mal auf die schraube 1 Tropfen Öl tut dann reicht das auch schon gegen Rost


----------



## Dr. Faust (5. Februar 2007)

Um jetzt mal einen Nachtrag zu meinem letzten Post (November...äh...) zu machen:
Mein "schäbige" Evolve XC wiegt mit ebenso "schäbigem" SRX ISIS Innenlager und ein wenig Dreck 904 Gramm. Die Deus krebst ja so bei um die 840 g rum.
Dafür ist mir jetzt auch das zweite Deus X-Type Lager kaputt gegangen. Die ISIS Lager halten da doch schon besser. Und meine anderen Race Face Sachen sind auch nach langer Zeit noch schwarz. Das kann man von Deus Vorbau und Kurbel nur bedingt sagen, die sind nur so lange schwarz, bis man ein Vergleichsteil daneben hält. Wird doch erstaunlich rot.
Fazit: Keine Deus Produkte mehr. An die Kurbel kommt ein XTR oder Acros Lager. XTR ist zumindest schon mal billiger und leichter.
Sehr enttäuschend.


----------



## Xexano (8. Februar 2007)

Außerdem: XTR sieht verdammt edel und lecker aus....
Davon habe ich mich selber überzeugen lassen:





Glänzt sogar noch doller als auf dem Bild.

Mit ca. 786 g laut WW ganz gut....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

